# There are no PVCs in AFIB........



## crotchitymedic1986 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes its an anal point, but correct nonetheless:

You can not have a PVC in AFIB, instead you have ventricular ecotpy.  When a rhythm is random, no beat can be "premature".


----------



## Jon (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting thought process - Vent? Rid? Thoughts?


----------



## upstateemt (Jan 13, 2009)

In atrial fib the ventricular complex is most often narrow, indicating that it is a conducted beat or at the least coming from the upper junctional area.    A PVC, a wide ventricular complex may indeed be a "ectopic" ventricular complex: but I am not sure it is incorrect to also call it a PVC.


----------

